# good drunk music?



## DREAMSPACEY (Jan 13, 2015)

What are some good drinkin tunes yall?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## panhead (Jan 23, 2015)

Anything by George Thouroughgood , spelling ?

I drink alone & all his other booze related songs .


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 23, 2015)

pretty much anything, but the dead, lol...


----------



## Fease (Jan 24, 2015)

Flogging Molly


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 31, 2015)

http://rollitup.org/t/pinworms-bad-loud.822798/

these are some pretty horrible drinking songs


----------



## Choo (Jan 31, 2015)

I dunno, drunks seem to like just about anything as long as it's obnoxiously LOUD!!!! The drunker the LOUDER!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 31, 2015)

Choo said:


> I dunno, drunks seem to like just about anything as long as it's obnoxiously LOUD!!!! The drunker the LOUDER!!!!


And, the louder the better. Right?


----------



## Choo (Jan 31, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> And, the louder the better. Right?


That's about right! Back in my musician days when we played a bar we would start out not too loud. I'd have the master turned down on the Marshall. By the 4th set and the end of the night and after a few (maybe more than a few) drinks in both the crowd and us, we would be cranked to the max. It's like alcohol puts cotton in your ears or something. When we packed up to go, more often than not I'd crash in the car, due to the "few" drinks I'd had.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 31, 2015)

Choo said:


> That's about right! Back in my musician days when we played a bar we would start out not too loud. I'd have the master turned down on the Marshall. By the 4th set and the end of the night and after a few (maybe more than a few) drinks in both the crowd and us, we would be cranked to the max. It's like alcohol puts cotton in your ears or something. When we packed up to go, more often than not I'd crash in the car, due to the "few" drinks I'd had.


I like how your brains work.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## blu3bird (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## iHearAll (Jul 23, 2016)

SLAYER's greatest hits album haha.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2016)




----------

